#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: مشکل Your computer does not meet the requirements for DirectAccess

## zendegiaram

با سلام
مودم ADSL پورشه دارم که کانکت میشه و از اینترنت استفاده میکنم  اما علامت ضربدر قرمز از روی آیکون اینترنت تو تسکبار بر داشته نمی شه و  مثل حالتیه کا خاموشه . پیام سیستم هم اینه :
Your computer does not meet the requirements for DirectAccess
چیکار باید بکنم ؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## reza_476

باسلام
عکسهای واضح و باکیفیت از زیر و روی برد مدار چاپی آن قرار بده تا راحتتر راهنمایی شوی

----------


## zendegiaram

منظورت برد مودم هست ؟

----------


## mj_blue

مشکل مودم نیست
مشکل سیستم عاملتونه
با این مشکل برخورد کردم
یوزر اکانت ویندوزتو عوض کن درست میشه
تازه درست هم نشد بیخیالش بشو ، چون مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه
اگر هم خیلی اذیت میشی ویندوز را عوض کن درست میشه :مشکل Your computer does not meet the requirements for DirectAccess:

----------

*amir99*,*fkh52000*,*nekooee*

----------


## ♦Nosrat♦

_دوست عزیز سلام
عنوان مشکل را ویرایش واصلاح وکامل  کنید._

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
چون تعداد پستهای شما خیلی کم بود تذکر ندادم. ما هیچ اطلاعتی در مورد شبکه شما و تنظیمات کارت شبکه شما نداریم و اینگونه پاسخ دادن با حداقل اطلاعات فقط میتونه از روی حدس و گمان باشه. ولی من بخوام به صورت کلی شما رو راهنمایی کنم ابتدا توصیه میکنم برای داشتن direct access اینجا رو مطالعه کنید:
DirectAccess Requirements

اینجا گفته شده که چه چیزهایی نیاز هست. شما ببینید همه این موارد را رعایت کردید و دارید؟؟
اگر ok بود بعد بگید تا بیشتر راهنمایی کنم.
موفق باشید

----------

*♦Nosrat♦*

----------

